# Wood Duck Retrictions



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

I would like to see Utah Put a Two limit Wood Duck limit in place and only one may be a hen.There is getting to be to many of them shot up by a few guys that are taking advantage of them. I think we could really build them up here in the state if we did that,just my Two cents.


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

I think it is crazy that this has not happened sooner. According to the fish and game there is a very small population of wood ducks here in Utah. In talking with Tom Aldrich, when he was the Division Director he said that the reason why they have never imposed a restriction on wood ducks is because they felt as though the population here in Utah was an artificial population. However, I happen to know first hand that a wood duck that was banded here in Utah was harvested in Southern California recently. If you look at the other banding data you can see that birds that were banded further North have been harvested here in Utah. If that doesn't tell you that the birds are integrated into the flyway, I don't know what it is. There are several states in the Eastern United States that have restrictions on how many woodies they can shoot, and I can promise you they have a larger population than Utah has. Now that we have additional banding data I am seriously thinking about sending an e-mail over to Karpowits to look into these restrictions further. I personally know of several indiviuals that found large populations of wood ducks this year and shot them relentlessly. While it is not against the law to kill seven wood ducks a day for several weeks, it is very frustrating to hear about it as someone that has invested alot of time and money into helping these birds out.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I found them this year in a very unexpected place, and am now a believer that they are here and do migrate through Utah. I think a limit restriction is a good idea and should be considered.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I think that is a good idea. I think other species should be considered as well (Long Tail, Scooter etc.). If we want the population to grow then limits should be put in place.


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

Does anyone need more then one of these "trophy" birds in a day?

I would have no problem on having a low bird limit per year on exotics. Have notches in your license that you mark when you put down a Scoter, woodie, longtail, harlie ect. 

I have no desire to kill more then one longtail in Utah. I do know I would love to kill a seaduck in my backyard though.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> I think that is a good idea. I think other species should be considered as well (Long Tail, Scooter etc.). If we want the population to grow then limits should be put in place.


That's like saying we shoulds have these limits enforced in Utah, 2 Brants, 3 King Eiders and only which 1 may be a male, 1 Hen Harlequin, 5 Specks, 2 hooded mergansers, and 4 Red Breasted Mergansers.

But the chances of shooting these species of birds in Utah is next to nothing so why even bother, putting limits on Long Tailed Ducks, and Scoters "Scooters"?

Back to the original post, I think the Wood Duck limit of two should be enforced to help the local populations.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I'd get behind a restriction on woody's.


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

katorade said:


> But the chances of shooting these species of birds in Utah is next to nothing so why even bother, putting limits on Long Tailed Ducks, and Scoters "Scooters"?


These ducks show up and people target them. That seems enough reason to bother.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

only want one drake if and when i could afford to have it mounted . I love eating duck and they are so small and pretty . Just me !!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

here we go again let put more limit on the duck hunter here in utah i say let keep the wood duck limit at seven .


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

colbyatepaste said:


> katorade said:
> 
> 
> > But the chances of shooting these species of birds in Utah is next to nothing so why even bother, putting limits on Long Tailed Ducks, and Scoters "Scooters"?
> ...


Have you ever seen pictures of people with their 7 Scoters? I do not think that it's ever going to happen in Utah. Maybe they'll kill one or two here and there, but not enough to put a limit on in my opinion. Wood ducks, I think we need a limit on, but let us shoot 2 or 3. But this is coming from a hunter who has never shot a wood duck, so what do I know?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I would support a 2 woody limit.

Just food for thought, most states with high populations of them limit the number of them you can harvest a day, most at 3 birds a day. Being that those places have so many of them and yet choose to protect them with bags limits, it sure makes you wonder why they are not similarly protected here in Utah.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

I agree on the artificial population 100%, just my .02!


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes I agree with the wood duck restriction. It hasn't happens yet though and it 
Might not. But thanks to some good guys I know they have done their part to help the wood ducks in the state and are way ahead of this argument. Thanks for your hard work, you know who you are! But I agree. Limit of wood ducks. However be a drake. No hens killed.


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes I agree with the wood duck restriction. It hasn't happens yet though and it 
Might not. But thanks to some good guys I know they have done their part to help the wood ducks in the state and are way ahead of this argument. Thanks for your hard work, you know who you are! But I agree. Limit of wood ducks. However be a drake. No hens killed.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't chime in very often, and for good reason, but I'm going to put my hand in this one.

Restricted limit, or not? Whatever it's the same to me. Artificial population?? Whatever. Ample opprotunity?? I guess that depends on who you ask.

My stand...
Any and restrictions and limits should be based on research, not emotion or selective observation. I think there is more than enough opprotunity to do some localized studies, that would suggest wether or not hunting pressure has any affect on population growth, amoungst our localized populations. Heck, impose the restriction and then study it. Again, no skin off my nose. 
But in my opinion we blindly enter into these thing based on our emotions and/or limited observations. I realize that research costs money. But the fact is that the money is already being spent, we just have to convince some college kid that a study of localized wood duck populations would be worth spending his masters degree money on.
Really my only case in point here is the popluar arguement, for selectively shooting drakes only. Delta Waterfowl spent years and big bucks on researching that very subject, and in the end found that not only is it not a good mangement tool, it is actually detremental to local popluations with limited migration. Meaning not only is it not good, it's actually a bad idea (I am purposely not going to try and quote numbers and site research here. It's all on the web and your free to look it up for yourself). That research is the reason they did away with their version of the "Drakes Only" program.

Anyway for what it's worth. Push for the restriction or don't. But don't go blindly into the fold. Stipulate some investigation of whether or not the idea is the next best managment tool, or simply a big steaming pile.

My two cents worth.

Later,
Kev


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

Kev,

Way ahead of you man. USU has been doing research on the woodies in Cache Valley for 2 years now. That is how the banded woody in California came about. I hope that we get a little more information from the banding that has taken place.

Diverfreak,

I respect your opinion that the wood ducks in Utah are "artificial", but I have to respectfully disagree and I will tell you why. The area I hunt has always had a population of wood ducks present, and I have hunted that area for 20 years now ever since I was old enough to hunt. The funny thing is that the wood ducks are not there year round. When the season starts there are not many wood ducks around. However, when the big migration of Northern birds show up the woodies start showing up in force. I have seen several flocks of of well over 100 birds. I should also add that the area I hunt is not in Cache Valley or near the Weber River and is miles and miles away from any type of zoo or public park. I do believe that there are areas in Utah where the bulk of the population does consist of escapies from zoos and aviaries, but do not believe that is the case in all areas.

I think this is a good discussion to have, and like to hear the opinions of everyone on this subject. I would be lying if I said that it hasn't been on my mind for sometime now.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

I've never even seen a wood duck in the. Wild. Id love to even get one


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I side with Captain on this. Our wood duck population is far beyond "artificial" IMO. I fully support a 2-3 bird limit on them.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Joel Draxler said:


> I side with Captain on this. Our wood duck population is far beyond "artificial" IMO. I fully support a 2-3 bird limit on them.


++1

2 bird, one of either sex or two drakes.

long live the W.O.W program! 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> Joel Draxler said:
> 
> 
> > I side with Captain on this. Our wood duck population is far beyond "artificial" IMO. I fully support a 2-3 bird limit on them.
> ...


+++1 yep

A big thanks to all the WOW volunteers.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

How much wood ducks would a wood duck hunter hunt if you would hunt 3?


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

I was lucky enough to pick up 3 woodies this season. Two drakes & a hen. The hen was banded in Cache Valley & harvested in Cache Valley. I was able to chat with Joel a bit about it & he gave me some real neat info on the bird. I will be putting a hen drake combo mount on the wall. The area that I picked up the woodies is a place I hunt often & I do see woodies early in the season. This year seemed to be more than in the past. I have also herd of more woodies being taken this year too. As far as restrictions go I would be ok with a 2 or 3 bird daily limit. Not so sure about a yearly limit? My hang up with any type of restriction is that there are so many out there that shoot & identify after the shot. In my opinion many times I think that can be worse than letting them take a 7 bird limit of any kind. Tuff call! Great to hear all the opinions though.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I'd fully support a restriction too. Although I think that the chances of anybody shooting 7 woodies in a day are pretty slim the populations are small enough that every hen killed matters. If a 2 bird pintail limit or a 1 bird canvasback limit has helped grow the species I don't see how a 2 or 3 bird woodie limit would hurt anything. It's true that the limits would only affect a small number of hunters in a few portions of the state I still think that it's worthwhile. By the way I saw a hen wood duck (100% sure on the ID) clear out in the west desert this season, I thought that they didn't migrate but some of those suckers sure seem to be getting around! Any chance of getting the DWR to act on a limit before the next season?


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

It is not as hard to shoot a limit of woodies as you may think. The problem with wood ducks is that when they find an area they decide they like they are easy to target. If someone finds a colony of woodies they could do some real damage, and that is what I have experienced. I don't let too many people know where to find woodies, but last season a few people found out, and I felt the color drain out of my face when they told me that they had found an area holding wood ducks and two guys had limited up three days in a row. I told them to take it easy on them and the response I got was, "We can shoot as many as we want. We're not breaking the law." I don't know how many more times they went back and did the same. I can promise you that if you hit the right spot on the right day it is not difficult to limit up on woodies. Their habitat is so limited that it is not hard to clear out an entire colony if you over shoot them. Now I will get off my soap box.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

captain said:


> I don't let too many people know where to find woodies, but last season a few people found out, and I felt the color drain out of my face when they told me that they had found an area holding wood ducks and two guys had limited up three days in a row. I told them to take it easy on them and the response I got was, "We can shoot as many as we want. We're not breaking the law." I don't know how many more times they went back and did the same. I can promise you that if you hit the right spot on the right day it is not difficult to limit up on woodies. .


It bugs me to death, most all people can think about is weather or not they can or can not.. Not weather they should.... I am impressed you held your cool after as much work as you have put in on them. Captain put me on a few two seasons ago.. Beautiful birds to hold in the hand. Haven't shot one since don't really want to. I hate to see more limits or control by the government but unforchantly this keeps people in bounds for good reason.


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

> Captain put me on a few two seasons ago.. Beautiful birds to hold in the hand. Haven't shot one since don't really want to.


They even more beautiful when your holding them alive in your bare hands. I love the wow program


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

I just want one drake, then I'm good for life, that is a great idea though, and I agree onehundred percent.


----------



## goosefever (Feb 3, 2008)

Only shot six ducks last season, three of which were woodies. Could have easily limited out on Woodies. Probably saw close to 100 that day. Seems like a big number for an "artificial" population in one spot. I'm all for a limit if it will help the poplation.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

as far as an artificial population, it is very hard for me to believe. i'm not sure how long thw wow program has been around but we started seeing woodies year round since 13 years ago. they are found in areas that you wouldn't think. this year, i saw maybe 100 and shot 1 drake and 2 hens. the drake was the last woodie i killed then i never went back to that spot. i'm not sure what i think about a limit on woodies because in some places i hunt, that's all i see all morning. but i would have to agree at some point. there was this guy that dropped one. he told his friends that told their friends. now we see about 3 to 4 trucks almost each day driving the roads and jump shooting them. this happened in one season. they were killing them just to say they had killed wood ducks. i just wanted one drake to put on the wall. it's really stupid because it ruins the sport. i would be more than happy to take an actual hunter out to get a trophy drake. but i always fear that i'll see them there the next week with all of his buddies. but i am happy to see people getting up in corinne and at fb to take off all the attention around my parts.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

There needs to be a limit on them pure and simple. If for nothing else, to protect what little birds we do have (comparatively speaking to other parts of the country) from the "rape and take" crowd. _*"I can shoot as many as I want, I'm not breaking the law"*_ I think was the quoted mindset of some individual. Well, this guy might not be breaking the law, but his Game hog, kill-em-all attitude is what destroys the resource for all of us and gives hunting a black eye. The same guy that brags about killing a limit of wood ducks every time he hunts keeps every single big brown he catches out of the Weber, goes out and shoots a limit of doves in the morning and then another limit at night, has fifty fish in his freezer he'll never eat, etc etc...

Bottom line is, they need to be protected. Hell, in other states where they have MILLIONS of em the limit is 2 (TWO) birds. While hunting in GA a few years back we got checked after sooting a roost pond right at closing time. It was a hot spot and we knew it. The game warden also new it and he was waiting at our truck when we came out of the creek bottom. Luckily we'd quit right at shooting light and only killed our legal limits. There was six of us and we'd shot 12 wood ducks in five minutes. We literally could have shot fifty more had we wanted to break the law. I asked the game warden why the limit was so stingy when there were obviously gobs of birds around. He answered my question with a question. "How many ducks COULD you guys have shot tonight on that one roost pond?" We all snickered and looked at each other because we knew the answer. A grundle I said. He said EXACTLY! That's why the limit is only two. They're easy to kill and usually they are all bunched up making it a slaughter. If we didn't have the two bird limit, guys would clean em out in no time. Like was mentioned earlier by captain, If you're in the right spot it's not hard to shoot the pizz out of em. So go easy guys, they're cool birds but if we dont limit what we take, the taking will be very limited...


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

I believe the limit should be set at 1 woodie a day. I've lived in Utah for over 30 years and have not shot one. That tells me they are a scarce commodity. Growing up in Iowa I hunted them on my uncles farm and it was a blast. However, that was Iowa, not Utah. Decrease the limit, build nests for them, then look at the results 10 years from now. If its successful increase the limit. The only reason I can see to shoot one is for the wall. Mallards,pintails, gadwalls etc. are the ducks to harvest for eating. Carry on!!!


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

hatuquack said:


> I believe the limit should be set at 1 woodie a day. I've lived in Utah for over 30 years and have not shot one. That tells me they are a scarce commodity. Growing up in Iowa I hunted them on my uncles farm and it was a blast. However, that was Iowa, not Utah. Decrease the limit, build nests for them, then look at the results 10 years from now. If its successful increase the limit. The only reason I can see to shoot one is for the wall. Mallards,pintails, gadwalls etc. are the ducks to harvest for eating. Carry on!!!


Well said! When I was younger I shot quite a few over the years but now understand what a wonderful opportunity that was. IMO they are for the wall and there are plenty of other ducks to eat. In one of our pheasant spots it is common place to jump at least 10 a day. It is not my time to put a woodie on the wall and have passed hundreds, one day I will take one but it is really cool to see them and realize how much work waterfowlers did to bring this beautiful bird back from the horrid fate it was headed. 1 possibly 2 and appreciate what you have done.


----------



## Trophyboat (Jan 15, 2008)

It probably wouldn't hurt to put a 2 bird limit so a guy who lucks into them can get a trophy mount and the guys that pattern them don't beat em up too bad. I too have noticed when you find one, there is usually more, and they will return and roost in the same **** tree on the same branch every night. And beyond popular believe they seem to stay untill every drop of water is frozen solid so that makes them even more vulnerable once you find them in an area. I have killed my fair share here in utah but generally save them for buddies that would like to put them on the wall. A 2 limit would prevent the "game hogs" from thinning them out too fast when they find some. And a mate pair is a good trophy mount.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

well like i said early why put limit on th wood ducks do not see nothing wrong shooting 7 wood ducks


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

richard rouleau said:


> well like i said early why put limit on th wood ducks do not see nothing wrong shooting 7 wood ducks


You just validated my whole argument. Thank you.


----------



## MR. T (Feb 29, 2012)

You mean to tell me if an Old Squaw, surf scoter, or harlequin comes cruising into your spread you aren't going to shoot it? You bet your bottom dollar I am going to shoot it and I know any guy would do the same. I have a limit of one harlequin a year in Utah and I will fill that limit whenever the chance presents itself. The same goes for Woodies. I rarely see them but when I do I am going to be shooting everyone that I can.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

MR. T said:


> I rarely see them but when I do I am going to be shooting everyone that I can.


Which is why we need a restriction. This is a sensitive population. No doubt about that. Why not treat it as such?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

MR. T said:


> You mean to tell me if an Old Squaw, surf scoter, or harlequin comes cruising into your spread you aren't going to shoot it? You bet your bottom dollar I am going to shoot it and I know any guy would do the same. I have a limit of one harlequin a year in Utah and I will fill that limit whenever the chance presents itself. The same goes for Woodies. I rarely see them but when I do I am going to be shooting everyone that I can.


Sure I would. But here's the difference.

Utah as no local resident BREEDING population of any of those ducks. We do however have a resident breeding population of wood ducks. For now... That's why they need to be protected. If you shot seven Harlys in Utah you would be within the law. (may be you wouldn't I dont know) Go to Alaska where they have a breeding _*resident*_ population of Harlys and shoot seven in one day and you'll go to jail. Get it?


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

If you shot seven Harlys in Utah you would be within the law. (may be you wouldn't I dont know) Go to Alaska where they have a breeding _*resident*_ population of Harlys and shoot seven in one day and you'll go to jail. Get it?[/quote]

Very well said about as simple as it gets!


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

I just sent Jim Karpowitz an e-mail regarding this issue. I will be interested to see if he will respond.


----------



## Web Foot Unit (Mar 1, 2012)

It wouldn't be a bad idea, we don't have many wood ducks around anyway, i dont know what happened but this last year it seems like woodies made a pit stop here in northern utah, and maybe in central and southern also, i think if we have just as many or even more wood ducks as we've had this year we need to speak up and a limit needs to be put to these birds, until there is enough to shoot seven and not put a scratch on the population. the limit for pintails is two, so i dont see why it wouldnt be a bad idea to limit these birds, it would be for the best i think. like i said until the woodies decide they are gonna stick around and reproduce so there are enough to kill a full limit of them. I know up at Bud Phelps in cache valley, while hunting this season i looked in the wood duck nests just curious of how they were built most of them boxes where successful, so maybe we are getting a number of wood ducks being populated so thats a good thing.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

i was out for a walk near a pond i used to hunt and 3 mandarin drakes and 2 hens were swimming around. why don't we all start planting these??? imagine shooting a mandarin. from what i understand don't they pretty much live like a wood duck?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> i was out for a walk near a pond i used to hunt and 3 mandarin drakes and 2 hens were swimming around. why don't we all start planting these??? imagine shooting a mandarin. from what i understand don't they pretty much live like a wood duck?


Mandarin ducks really are cool.

However there is good reason to keep escapees and any introductions to a bare minimum. Mandarins are basically the orients version of the Wood Duck. They nest in tree hollows, they eat much the same, etc.

Essentially, they would take much needed resources away from the already locally imperiled Wood Duck. That would be bad.

If I was a waterfowler, one of the things I would be pushing in the coming years DWR legislation is Wood Duck harvest restriction. Don't propose anything too complicated, like restricting hunting in certain areas&#8230;just keep it simple and lower the bag limit. Remember to propose solid, fact-based science to these folks and it shouldn't be that hard to convince them. By the looks of this thread you shouldn't have much explaining to do to the waterfowling community either, save a greedy few.

Now git out there and be the squeaky wheel!


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Very good advice by Invader Zim. Check the pulse of waterfowlers, contact the UWA, or the Mudmotor Assoc. or the Airboat Assoc, or your DU chapter Chair or your Delta chapter chair and garner broad-based support before coming up with any proposal. If the support is there, this may be a issue that has legs.
R


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

I say shoot em' up while you can. Kill 7 a day until you cant any longer.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

1BandMan said:


> I say shoot em' up while you can. Kill 7 a day until you cant any longer.


funny you say that because i remember you giving me **** for killing 2 in one day once... :roll:


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

how many duck do get shot here in the state less then 100 wood ducks probley i isay keep it at 7


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > I say shoot em' up while you can. Kill 7 a day until you cant any longer.
> ...


Not in for argument on this forum any longer. Waste of time and energy with the population of folks on here, besides, conservation in any form, any time is waaaaay overated.

Kill em' all and let the foodbank or shelter or whatever sort em' out.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

1BandMan said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > 1BandMan said:
> ...


well now that we have the secret saviors blessing, let the whackin' and stackin' begin! o-|| :roll:

im all for a wood duck restriction. 1 a day or even 1 a season for now would be fine with me. i'd love to see the numbers grow! they are an awesome bird to see in the wild


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> 1BandMan said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="shaun larsen":nm0dceim]
> ...


well now that we have the secret saviors blessing, let the whackin' and stackin' begin! o-|| :roll:

im all for a wood duck restriction. 1 a day or even 1 a season for now would be fine with me. i'd love to see the numbers grow! they are an awesome bird to see in the wild[/quote:nm0dceim]

Just why would you do that? I love to kill ducks too. A duck's a duck. A shell's a shell. Shoot em' up until you have enough ducks or no more shells. Ducks die pretty much the same whether it's a Coot or a Mandarin.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

We can't get rid of wood ducks where I live. We will pass on them all day long.










That being said I do shoot them on occasion.


----------

